Ask HN: What daily-life design patterns do you use that could be productized? - jacobsheehy
======
dylanhassinger
Pomodoro, aka time-blocking, could be example

Inbox zero, aka clearing to neutral, is another

Daily checklists/standard operating procedures...

------
jacobsheehy
Daily-life design pattern, meaning a general idea or plan that can be applied
across many things in life, thus simplifying a routine or otherwise enabling
improvements.

An example might be, improving the parallization in the way a kitchen works
can save a restaurant money or enable them to add new menu items.

Or an anti-pattern of checking HN while a build is going, could maybe be
turned into a mini-focused-learning-or-relax-time by an app/service.

What else is there, where the main blocker is recognizing the generalizabily
of a solution to multiple problems, that could be made to be sold?

